# living/ht room wall colour combination



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

i have bought the dark brown colored carper for my ht/living room.i will be painting screen on wall.
i am going for overall brown theme for the room ..i am confudsed on selection color of ceiling(keeping reflection in mind)
i will be installing optoma h180x PJ in the room.
please suggest....


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

For you ceiling I would use a flat color... You could use another shade of brown. Some people make the area about 5' or so out from the screen a darker color to stop reflection from the screen. When we did our living room, we went with a chocolate brown for the walls and a medium grey for the ceiling. If I was to do it again I would have went with either the whole ceiling being darker or at least the first 5;.


----------



## DocFJ (Apr 17, 2013)

I also went with a dark chocolate brown for the walls and ceiling. I got a flat enamel (Dutch Boy I think), which doesn't reflect light but holds up better than basic flat paint. One surprise bonus to dark brown was that dark brown outlets, switches, and faceplates are readily available and cost the same as the standard white and ivory. So I was able to switch all of the outlets and light switches in the theater to dark brown for under $20. The only problem is it is really hard to see when I need to plug something in.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Grey and brown don't go well together..I would be more inclined to paint the ceiling a darker brown than the walls (if possible) or black..


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Prof. said:


> Grey and brown don't go well together..I would be more inclined to paint the ceiling a darker brown than the walls (if possible) or black..


Where were you when we picked the colors? LOL


----------



## Rubus (Dec 30, 2013)

I've read about some homes that have a solar heat component to them. You get a bunch of buckets of water near the south window. They collect heat during the day and radiate it at night. Buckets that are painted green do better than black at absorbing light. Think about a forest green ceiling. It may work better than black. Green goes with brown.
Rubus


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

ellisr63 said:


> Where were you when we picked the colors? LOL


Probably trying to decide on colours for my own place!


----------



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

the carpet i bought is having dark brown as dominating color and also having cream color along with the mix of two ...


----------



## SolEaton (Feb 10, 2014)

I think plain white or White with a combination brown would be a good choice.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Brown and white would be fine I think too - as long as the brown is by the screen for walls and ceiling. Having white on either near the screen is going to cause light refraction issues and wash out your picture.


----------



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

Alm ..sry I am not getting what you are trying to convey....


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

piyush said:


> Alm ..sry I am not getting what you are trying to convey....


Apologies - what I mean is that you want to try to do darker colors where you plan to put the screen which includes the walls and ceiling. If you go with white near the screen, you will get light bouncing off that surface and back on to your screen which will wash out the picture.

Think of what your TV looks like when the sun shines on it - same concept...


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

There are many shades of brown. It is a combination color. Sometimes it goes with certain shades of grey/gray or black and sometime not. Sometimes red, blue or green but not always. Depending on the brown it can go with a lot of colors. The bigger question is the overall room color scheme.

Do you have picture or a website of the color of the carpet.

Check this link for example.

The front wall if darker in hue will not reflect the light. The ceiling is the same. Just use flat paint as people suggest 

Pictures would help.


----------



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

Okkk....
Coming back to my original question
Walls...I will paint them dark brown best possible match with my carpet have brown as dominant color .no.problem with that..
The problem is ceiling ..should i paint it cream which happens to be other color on the carpet.but it will eventually reflect light
Or
Should I go with any other variant of brown.lil lighter in shades
Or
Any combo given by bamabum
Or 
Same as wall color ..which I personally feel will look terrible ..as I am not a big fan of dark shade ..


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Would you be adverse to doing the ceiling within 5' of the screen the same brown color as the walls? Then, you could do the rest of the ceiling in the cream color to match the carpet...

Just a thought.


----------



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

You mean 5 feet ?? Total length is 13 by 10
It will not look awkward ???


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

If 13 feet is the depth, perhaps start with 4 feet and see how that looks. You can always paint over the cream if you wanted to go out further.

After speaker/sub dimensions, this is probably the biggest WAF issue - most want their ceiling to be one solid color and most of the time that color is white.


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

I think you can accomplish both a WAF and have a dark ceiling. Just introduce color (cream) in your trim such as :
http://twosevens.com/designing-your...ly/home-theater-room-with-brown-color-scheme/

you can also introduce something on the ceiling such as false beams to break up the ceiling and leave the back portion cream if you like such as: 









I would just stay away from all brown and no accent colors.


----------



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

excellent idea bamabum as in pic ..but as my room is relatively small 13X10 .will it give less reflection if i give partition in ceiling (put a moulding ) 3 feet from scree wall and 1feet from side wall i.e 10x9 sq feet area of cream color??


----------

